# Newbie/lye safety question



## Angie1701 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am getting ready to try making soap for the first time. I found a recipe that sounds super simple but it says to cook it in a crock pot on low for an hour. If I do that, I'm assuming I can no longer use my crock pot for food? Can I just simmer it on low in a pot insad? Can I not reuse anything in my kitchen that I use for soapmaking? Like the measuring cups and stuff? Sorry I'm a little confused, hope someone can help get me started here!


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

Cooking in crock pot would be lower heat than on the stove. trying to do hot process on the stove should be done with a double boiler or it will be too hot. I use separate equipment for my soapmaking.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As long as you wash up your crock pot well, there is no reason not to use it for food. After all, you're making .... Soap!

What concerns me more is your comment about using measuring cups. PLEASE do not use a recipe that is written with a cup of this or that. The measurements in a soap recipe are by WEIGHT not VOLUME. The volume measurement of oil (i.e. 1 cup of oil) weighs less than 8 oz. If that is not enough to convince you, I took 3 different measuring tablespoons, filled them with lye, leveled them and weighed them. They all weighed different.

Get an electronic scale and use that to weigh your soap ingredients.

I used Kathy Miller's site when I started 15 years ago (millersoap.com) and I have a couple web pages (both CP & HP) of my own with pictures / recipes / suppliers 

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html

If you have any more questions, please ask!!! We're more than happy to help!


----------



## Angie1701 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I think I have the basics figured out. As for measuring by weight not volume, I did already know that and have a digital scale to use. It just never occurred to me that duh I don't have to use my measuring cups, I can use any kind of container. Just force of habit I guess to automatically see myself reaching for the measuring cups when getting ready to mix something! So let me see if I have it right. Whatever container I mix my lye and water in should be strictly for soap making, but then when I mix the lye mixture and oils together I can reuse that container in my kitchen? Ill figure it out eventually


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Why not get a slow cooker from a thrift store or yard sale and use it only for soap? The one I use, someone threw away.:shrug:

Most of my soapmaking equipment was repurposed. My lye/water is mixed in an old glass coffee carafe.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use stainless steel vessels for everthing and I do use them for cooking also.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Since you are making soap you can just wash your crockpot and use it again. I have heard though over time and many batches it will etch the crock. The only utensil I don't reuse for other things is my wooden spoon because it is porous and will absorb things. I keep that with the soap making supplies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I gave up using my wooden spoons for making soap because the wood breaks down and there is the possibility of slivers of wood in the soap.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I don't use any of my kitchen equipment for food after making soap. Made that mistake once....and haven't heard the end of it yet....15 years later. Seriously, just go pick up a cheap crockpot at a second hand store and don't have to worry about your food tasting like fragrance oils.....cough, cough.....wonder how I learned this???? 

And, lye WILL eventually end up etching the crock after numerous uses.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

lathermaker said:


> And, lye WILL eventually end up etching the crock after numerous uses.


 
Yes, experience has taught me that the crock will become damaged after numerous uses. I frequently see crockpots at yard sales and thrift stores for just a few bucks. I've picked up a couple of them to have for soapmaking. I also invested in a set of high-temp rubber spatulas, and glass measuring cups (for mixing botanicals, colorants, etc) strictly for use with soapmaking. But I'm also making soap every few days, so mine are in constant use.

Simply put - Why take a chance?


----------

